# June Acquisitions



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

After only looking for a couple of years of looking I finally scored a pair of Campsides to replace my old ones. Made in USA and so much cleaner than I could have hoped.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Bought yesterday, technically, but the thrifting gods have been smiling on me. I scored a pair of brown pebble-grain AE San Marcos and a black Belgian-ish tassel loafer from Zegna.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Just for the record, I do not belong to the O'Connell's belt-of-the-month club. Not a bad idea though.


----------



## Sandalwood (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice surcingle Duvel. Is the maker of that belt Torino? Thanks.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It is.



Sandalwood said:


> Nice surcingle Duvel. Is the maker of that belt Torino? Thanks.


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Barker Grassington cherry grain.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh yeah . . .


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Go cat go!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Reuben said:


> Oh yeah . . .


Send 'em back. The black dye didn't take.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Orgetorix said:


> Send 'em back. The black dye didn't take.


Yeah, they ended up being more navy than black. I think blue suede shoes are going to be a little too loud for my fairly conservative style.


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

I recently took delivery of a LLBean long sleeve Madras shirt in green. It looks wonderful, and adds to the ever growing collection of madras. Here in California it seems you can never have enough madras to last through the terrible summers.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

CornoUltimo said:


> I recently took delivery of a LLBean long sleeve Madras shirt in green. It looks wonderful, and adds to the ever growing collection of madras. Here in California it seems you can never have enough madras to last through the terrible summers.


Are these the Madras shorts with woven patterns? I just got one for my dad, who wears S.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Following the disappointment of the cancelled/undelivered brown RL blazer from the May acquisitions thread, I felt it necessary to make amends.

A few new purchases, apologies for the quality of the photos (and the background mess!).

Polo Ralph Lauren classic navy blazer. Metal buttons are a nice touch.


















It's a lovely fit and in actual fact I'll probably be wearing it to a wedding later today.

Polo Ralph Lauren linen blazers in blue and pink. I haven't decided 100% whether I'll keep both, as such tags still left on for time being.



















Half lined so hopefully nice and cool for the upcoming summer









I've mentioned these pocket squares in the past. Ebay purchase (seller em63), less than £10 each delivered. Great quality, really great value. Worth a look.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

g3org3y said:


> Following the disappointment of the cancelled/undelivered brown RL blazer from the May acquisitions thread, I felt it necessary to make amends.
> 
> A few new purchases, apologies for the quality of the photos (and the background mess!).
> 
> ...


Those blue and pink RL linen Blazers are great- if you decide not to keep them, what size?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Clarks Wallabees in brown leather, for my falltime ruggeder TNSIL looks.

Trench coat with "Thermolite" zipout liner. (Reference






)

Old TImberland satchel briefcase.

New Parker Pens Jotter pen. (Reference https://wearingtheivyleaguelooksince1958.blogspot.com/2015/05/the-1963-ideal.html)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Certainly a treasure trove of acquisitions for the month of June, 
but (LOL) I feel compelled to ask, 'Clarks Wallabees in brown leather...a fall season TNSIL look?' The Wallabee is certainly a comfortable shoe and a design I wore for many years, but they never struck me as a potentially TNSIL choice!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

LOL! True enough. Maybe they don't qualify for this acquistion thread, actually. I would rewrite that perhaps as "my ruggeder falltime 1970s campus look." They were popular among some of us college kids who favored stuff based in the Ivy League/collegiate look, in the early to mid-1970s, and I think they carry a bit of retro charm these days. Very casual, though, e.g., with cords and a shetland sweater, maybe a tweed jacket. I used to swap out my Bean mocs for either these or desert boots in the fall when the weather started getting cooler.

Nevertheless, I refer you to none other than: https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2014/03/wallabees-in-the-wild/



eagle2250 said:


> ^^Certainly a treasure trove of acquisitions for the month of June,
> but (LOL) I feel compelled to ask, 'Clarks Wallabees in brown leather...a fall season TNSIL look?' The Wallabee is certainly a comfortable shoe and a design I wore for many years, but they never struck me as a potentially TNSIL choice!


d


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Paid for months ago, arrived today:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

32rollandrock said:


> Paid for months ago, arrived today:


Fantastic - good for you, enjoy. What do you plan to wear?


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Duvel said:


> LOL! True enough. Maybe they don't qualify for this acquistion thread, actually. I would rewrite that perhaps as "my ruggeder falltime 1970s campus look." They were popular among some of us college kids who favored stuff based in the Ivy League/collegiate look, in the early to mid-1970s, and I think they carry a bit of retro charm these days. Very casual, though, e.g., with cords and a shetland sweater, maybe a tweed jacket. I used to swap out my Bean mocs for either these or desert boots in the fall when the weather started getting cooler.
> 
> Nevertheless, I refer you to none other than: https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2014/03/wallabees-in-the-wild/
> 
> d


Those were the trend among the Greek set in the SEC/ACC and related schools in the early 00s, and they have remarkable staying power. I've beaten mine to death and still wear them. Probably time for a new pair.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> LOL! True enough. Maybe they don't qualify for this acquistion thread, actually. I would rewrite that perhaps as "my ruggeder falltime 1970s campus look." They were popular among some of us college kids who favored stuff based in the Ivy League/collegiate look, in the early to mid-1970s, and I think they carry a bit of retro charm these days. Very casual, though, e.g., with cords and a shetland sweater, maybe a tweed jacket. I used to swap out my Bean mocs for either these or desert boots in the fall when the weather started getting cooler.
> 
> Nevertheless, I refer you to none other than: https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2014/03/wallabees-in-the-wild/
> 
> d


The Preppy kids in my high school in the '70s wore Wallabees, but I only remember them in tan suede. Because of that, I associate them with Trad / Ivy clothing, but it raises a question, when did they come into existence? Where they part of the 50s /60s Ivy campus thing?

And Duvel, is your trench coat new - who is the maker? I'm somewhat in the market for one, but they are all so short today.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I think Wallabees were first made by Clarks in 1970 or so. 

The trench is by Foreman & Clark, a department store chain that went out of business in the late '90s, I think. So, no, not new, although it is very clean looking and the vent is still stitched. It's either NOS or some guy went around wearing it that way. A Salvation Army find. Set me back $10.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

The pith helmet recently acquired from Tweedy Don, actually.



Fading Fast said:


> Fantastic - good for you, enjoy. What do you plan to wear?


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

Bought my first tweed during the sale at Brooks Brothers. It's olive color





And a pair of khaki



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> I think Wallabees were first made by Clarks in 1970 or so.
> 
> The trench is by Foreman & Clark, a department store chain that went out of business in the late '90s, I think. So, no, not new, although it is very clean looking and the vent is still stitched. It's either NOS or some guy went around wearing it that way. A Salvation Army find. Set me back $10.


For the purest, then, the Wallabees won't make the cut, to me, they are Preppy 'cause that's what the Preppies wore in my high school. They have both a '70s and a Trad vibe, IMHO - not quite either.

I'm jealous of your coat - great find - they are all so short today it's silly.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Triumph, nice purchase. The Tweed looks outstanding and I like the British Tan color of the khakis.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I was inspired by OCBD's blog post, actually, to reconsider them as a casual option. They remind me, too, of something Woody Allen wore in the early '70s. So I'm going to put them under the category "Early 1970s Collegiate Trad". 



Fading Fast said:


> For the purest, then, the Wallabees won't ma.e the cut, to me, they are Preppy 'cause that's what the Preppies wore in my high school. They have both a '70s and a Trad vibe, IMHO - not quite either.
> 
> I'm jealous of your coat - great find - they are all so short today it's silly.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

orange fury said:


> Those blue and pink RL linen Blazers are great- if you decide not to keep them, what size?


They are 38 (doesn't specify if S/R or L). Tbh, they weren't crazy expensive - £100 for the pink, £80 for the blue. I'll probably keep them both, just need to justify it to myself! :great:

I also bought a PRL seersucker blazer but it's way too tight so that's definitely being returned, as is a checked Tommy Hilfiger blazer (sleeves too long, fit not 100%).

Still waiting for these to arrive:

Versace regimental tie

Hawes & Curtis tie

Moschino tie

Leather & canvas belt


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

Fading Fast said:


> Triumph, nice purchase. The Tweed looks outstanding and I like the British Tan color of the khakis.


Thanks Fading Fast, for $30 the Khakis are definitely great. But hate it BB is charging me $15 for hemming the length :fool:


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

g3org3y said:


> Leather & canvas belt


Sharp looking purchases g3org3y. Thanks for the ebay seller, ordered a few Pocket squares 

The belt looks great, what brand are they?


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

SlideGuitarist said:


> Are these the Madras shorts with woven patterns? I just got one for my dad, who wears S.


I do have two of the madras shorts in green and blue from bean, which I got last month. I'm ashamed to say they (and the shirt) make up my entire madras collection, but I assume I am pardoned because this is my first year trying madras. There will surely be much more to come. Granted Bean is not o'connell's or Brooks brothers, but for the price and variety you can't really go wrong.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

triumph said:


> Thanks Fading Fast, for $30 the Khakis are definitely great. But hate it BB is charging me $15 for hemming the length :fool:


That's not a horrible price for having pants hemmed. At least in NYC, even the local tailor hack at the dry cleaner will be that or $20.

That said, it can feel wrong when the alterations are such a large percentage of the purchase price. I have bought J.Crew $500 sport coats on deep, out-of-season sale for $100 only to spend another $100 on alterations. $200 is still a great price all-in for the sport coat, but it feels wrong to have paid the same price for alteration as the jacket.

In your case, $45 all-in is still a great buy.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

triumph said:


> Sharp looking purchases g3org3y. Thanks for the ebay seller, ordered a few Pocket squares
> 
> The belt looks great, what brand are they?


Thanks 

The belt is made by Guide London: https://www.guidelondon.co.uk/home/

Purchased here:

Enjoy the pocket squares! The cheaper ones (<£5 inc delivery) aren't super quality but very reasonable for the price and gives one a chance to build up a good collection for not much money. The ones marked as 100% natural silk are very nice indeed and well worth a look.


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

Yes very true, I have picked up another Blue color that is on its way and shall receive the same alterations 



Fading Fast said:


> That's not a horrible price for having pants hemmed. At least in NYC, even the local tailor hack at the dry cleaner will be that or $20.
> 
> That said, it can feel wrong when the alterations are such a large percentage of the purchase price. I have bought J.Crew $500 sport coats on deep, out-of-season sale for $100 only to spend another $100 on alterations. $200 is still a great price all-in for the sport coat, but it feels wrong to have paid the same price for alteration as the jacket.
> 
> In your case, $45 all-in is still a great buy.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

O'Connell's offers some good ones. Pricey, though.



Fading Fast said:


> I'm jealous of your coat - great find - they are all so short today it's silly.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> O'Connell's offers some good ones. Pricey, though.


Thank you, I just flipped through their website - seems like they have very few sizes in. My guess is they restock for the fall? Naturally, I was looking for a raincoat, but fell in love with this

O'Connell's Raglan Overcoat - Magee Tweed - Charcoal Herringbone


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Thank you, I just flipped through their website - seems like they have very few sizes in. My guess is they restock for the fall? Naturally, I was looking for a raincoat, but fell in love with this
> 
> *O'Connell's Raglan Overcoat - Magee Tweed - Charcoal Herringbone*


Definitely worth checking eBay for. I found my Redwood & Ross trench (w/ button-in wool liner and over-collar) for only 15 bucks. I'm still on the hunt for a reversible tweed/gabardine number and maybe a Baracuta mac too, y'know, just for good measure.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

g3org3y said:


> They are 38 (doesn't specify if S/R or L). Tbh, they weren't crazy expensive - £100 for the pink, £80 for the blue. I'll probably keep them both, just need to justify it to myself! :great:
> 
> I also bought a PRL seersucker blazer but it's way too tight so that's definitely being returned, as is a checked Tommy Hilfiger blazer (sleeves too long, fit not 100%).


Dang, even my size lol- I've been looking for a pink or faded red linen sportcoat. It's just as well I suppose, I ordered a 3/2 PRL seersucker SC this weekend, I don't need to buy yet another lol


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Duvel, is correct. I mess with Wally boots.

From my blog: A pair of Clarks Wallabees may not be one of the first shoes that comes to mind when one thinks of Trad, Ivy, or Preppy shoes. In fact, it may remind some readers of one of the most non-traditional decades in terms of dress the 1970's. However, Wallabees have been a part of my wardrobe since the mid-90's and there is something that I find classically casual about the shoe.

https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2014/03/wallabees-in-the-wild/


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I like their look on you, Ox, as well as on these gentlemen:


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Wallabees are some of the ugliest footwear known to man.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Are you saying that you don't like them?



Orgetorix said:


> Wallabees are some of the ugliest footwear known to man.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Orgetorix said:


> Wallabees are some of the ugliest footwear known to man.


Harsh, but it's an opinion, so of course, nothing right or wrong.

I like them, but don't own them as I prefer Bucks or Chukkas for the same type of outfit, but as long as things like crocs exist in the world, I can't generate much antipathy for marginal Trad items like Wallabees.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

orange fury said:


> Dang, even my size lol- I've been looking for a pink or faded red linen sportcoat. It's just as well I suppose, I ordered a 3/2 PRL seersucker SC this weekend, I don't need to buy yet another lol


There's need and there's want! :biggrin:

Speaking of which, you can never have too many PRL OCBD shirts...


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

^^ Them's is poplin.


----------



## Kendallroberts88 (Apr 25, 2015)

Burgundy mint florsheim shirt wings, brooks brothers blue small houndstooth ocbd, medium gray brooks brothers trousers


----------



## Kendallroberts88 (Apr 25, 2015)

So is it PCBD?


----------



## Kendallroberts88 (Apr 25, 2015)

Spin Evans said:


> ^^ Them's is poplin.


So is it PCBD?


----------



## Starting Late (Apr 26, 2010)

I couldn't resist the deal on these two from the Brooks Bros. sale:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Orgetorix said:


> Wallabees are some of the ugliest footwear known to man.


Perhaps, but as I recall, they were Oh-so-Comfortable on the foot and just plain practical. Function is their forte, not aesthetics!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Aesthetics, too, though, if one is going for a certain look. I know they're not truly trad, as we say, but they do convey a kind of laidback campus look to me, as per the images I posted.


----------



## ruvort (Mar 11, 2014)

I haven't typically posted my acquisitions but I am anxiously waiting for this recent fleebay purchase: 

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Kendallroberts88 said:


> So is it PCBD?




To me (and you'll have to excuse me if I'm being ignorant) it looks and feels like Oxford Cloth (though I may be wrong!).


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

It could be! But generally RL makes those patterns in poplin. Ralph also typically "peaches" the fabric of an oxford, whereas poplin is smooth.


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

Duvel said:


> Aesthetics, too, though, if one is going for a certain look. I know they're not truly trad, as we say, but they do convey a kind of laidback campus look to me, as per the images I posted.


Desert boots and Wallabees exhibit a casual, yet functional frugality to me. In a way, I feel like they fit into the general Trad ethos. For someone who wants to look presentable with some versatile footwear. Try _that_ in your fancy running shoes!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

g3org3y said:


> To me (and you'll have to excuse me if I'm being ignorant) it looks and feels like Oxford Cloth (though I may be wrong!).


The one on the right is definitely poplin, I have the exact same shirt in orange/blue


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Picked up a Navy Raincoat, about knee length. good fit, no size, Koratron company. Store gave it to me for half price, I have been eyeing it for weeks.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Nice Italian-made umbrella.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Haven't posted an acquisition in awhile.... so here goes:

Got me Cuenca Panama Hat from panama bob's and waiting delivery. For $45 including shipping and a hat box, not a bad deal 









Ernest Alexander Bag - made in usa, and it feels very sturdy. comparable to a Filson IMHO. Bought for a song for $29 at their sample sale. And found no issues. It looks like it'll be gifted to my younger brother as a late bday/college grad present even though I would love to keep it for myself. Color looks faded in pick but it is a darker brown canvassed bag. 









Similar bag online if any one is interested:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice.



Orgetorix said:


> Nice Italian-made umbrella.


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

Just received my first pair of eyeglasses in the mail. A pair of Shuron Ronsirs in tortoise and gold. By the way that umbrella looks amazing! I would invest in a nice umbrella, but it only rains once in a hundred thousand years here. I suppose I could use it as a sun umbrella which would be nice. Shade is a valuable commodity when temps are in the low 100s, as they are now.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

AE boat shoes and three pairs of Marcoliani 'invisible touch' socks . . . on sale!


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Oldsarge said:


> AE boat shoes and three pairs of Marcoliani 'invisible touch' socks . . . on sale!
> View attachment 14839
> View attachment 14840


Are those the maritimes, OldSarge? I got a pair in green last month and they're quite nice.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

They are, indeed. Now all I have to do is take them down to my shoe guy and have lifts put on the left one. They're cut so low that I think I'll just leave them tied and slip them on like loafers. That will save the aggravation of having to replace laces. I'm very pleased. Now I've got the blazer, the white polo, the white chinos, and the panama. Now all I need is someplace to go and someone to go with.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

sskim3 said:


> Haven't posted an acquisition in awhile.... so here goes:
> 
> Got me Cuenca Panama Hat from panama bob's and waiting delivery. For $45 including shipping and a hat box, not a bad deal


Ill be interested to hear your thoughts on the PB hat when you get it- I've eyed one for several years, but have heard mixed things about his customer service recently.

most of my acquisitions this month have been lacrosse-related, so nothing really exciting from me right now.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Ill be interested to hear your thoughts on the PB hat when you get it- I've eyed one for several years, but have heard mixed things about his customer service recently.
> 
> most of my acquisitions this month have been lacrosse-related, so nothing really exciting from me right now.


Largest size he offers is a 7 3/4.


----------



## bignilk (Aug 30, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Largest size he offers is a 7 3/4.


I thought I had a big noggin at 7 5/8


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

Had a windfall of loafers this month. Picked these up recently:










Started out eyeing the Turner Weejuns (pictured at bottom) and took a shot, having not been thrilled by the Logans I encountered years ago. Also, I wanted something slightly more casual and it has a Rancourt-esque vibe with the natural sole and contrast stitching. Luckily, Bass was having a sale so that made it easier to pull the trigger. A day or two later, I just so happened to find a burgundy pair of AE Patriots on eBay in my size. I'd been keeping an eye out for a long time but was mainly saving up for a new or shoebank pair. As it turns out, they both arrived on the same day.

I will say, the Patriot is an incredible loafer. However, I'm surprised how similar the Turner Weejun feels in comparison. I know there are nostalgic Bass lovers and haters on this board, and frankly I didn't have them in mind until the Turner, but it's a very comfortable shoe and doesn't have that plasticky feel in the leather.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

CornoUltimo said:


> Just received my first pair of eyeglasses in the mail. A pair of Shuron Ronsirs in tortoise and gold. By the way that umbrella looks amazing! I would invest in a nice umbrella, but it only rains once in a hundred thousand years here. I suppose I could use it as a sun umbrella which would be nice. Shade is a valuable commodity when temps are in the low 100s, as they are now.


I just looked them up - very nice. Enjoy. I've been thinking about these, see below, if I ever move away from my rimless or silver wire frames:



But I do not need new frames now.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Because you can never have too many pocket squares!


----------



## Rondazzle (Jun 13, 2015)

Burgundy Graysons- snaps to follow in WAYWT...


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Visited my parents last weekend and went through my father's tie collection. I've not seen him wear one on a regular basis for years, certainly not for work (retired as of two weeks ago) and seldom to church (only on Christmas or Easter). As such, he stated that if I found anything I fancied, I could keep it.

Hermes and Christian Dior. Thanks very much! :biggrin:










Nice ties, but I'm struggling to think what to match them to with my current wardrobe (apart from a plain white shirt which I think is a bit 'severe'). Any suggestions?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Return them to your father? Really, if you can't wear them, then why, etc. ...?


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Duvel said:


> Return them to your father? Really, if you can't wear them, then why, etc. ...?


I'm trying to think of the best way to incorporate them into my wardrobe and the shirts that would match/work well given the designs. I only have one (plain) black tie which I pair with a white shirt for funerals. As such, black (esp patterned) really isn't a colour I'm familiar with when it comes to ties, hence me posting for advice/suggestions.

Thanks for the good advice though! :tongue2:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Tough one. Probably why I don't own any black ties. It's neutral, though, so there are possibilities. Maybe with a navy or grey jacket or cardigan? Might work with olive as well. 

I sometimes just have to throw stuff together and see what sticks. Takes me forever sometimes in the morning to pick out the "right" tie.

But back to my good advice, I guess I only acquire stuff I know will already work, so I am still a bit puzzled at your doing this.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Duvel said:


> Tough one. Probably why I don't own any black ties. It's neutral, though, so there are possibilities. Maybe with a navy or grey jacket or cardigan? Might work with olive as well.
> 
> I sometimes just have to throw stuff together and see what sticks. Takes me forever sometimes in the morning to pick out the "right" tie.
> 
> But back to my good advice, I guess I only acquire stuff I know will already work, so I am still a bit puzzled at your doing this.


Practically speaking, my father never wears ties so all they are doing is hanging in the wardrobe gathering dust which seems a shame/waste. If I saw them for next to nothing in a thrift store, I'd buy them too. You can never have too many ties and you never know when they'll be a finishing touch to a perfect outfit.

Sometimes you don't know it'll work until you throw it all together. I suppose that's half of the fun.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Okay, I'll buy that. 



g3org3y said:


> Practically speaking, my father never wears ties so all they are doing is hanging in the wardrobe gathering dust which seems a shame/waste. If I saw them for next to nothing in a thrift store, I'd buy them too. You can never have too many ties and you never know when they'll be a finishing touch to a perfect outfit.
> 
> Sometimes you don't know it'll work until you throw it all together. I suppose that's half of the fun.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

This, for fairly cheap. (Pic not mine, so don't blame me for the bottom button buttoned.) While my ideal is the 3-2 roll sack jacket, I find some of the Brooks 2-button models work quite nicely for me. This is a camel hair offering from the '90s (guessing, based on the label). Hard to see in the photo, but it has burgundy stripes running through it.

The other 2-button Brooks jackets like this in my closet retain the decently high button stance of the 3-2 roll, feature a nice medium-width lapel, and are generally well made. I'll press this into service late fall, early winter, as a go-to office jacket.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It arrived, and it works! Sleeves need to be let out an inch but that's no big deal. Perfect condition, as if it has not been worn. The pockets are still stitched up!

Speaking of Brooks, is anyone getting anything during the semi-annual sale (on now)?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Finally got some black captoes, can I stop being blacklisted now? :


AE "Boardroom's", which is the Jos A Bank version of the PA (different last, but it actually fit really well on me).

Question though- I noticed there was some creasing by the eyelets on one of the shoes, though they were unworn until I tried them (I think it was from the sales assistant lacing the shoes up for me to try on). Something I should be worried about, or just ignore it?:


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

So I just got my Cuenca hat from Panama Bob. I thought I was getting an all natural hat but the hat has black straw woven in between. 

Thought on design? I wanted an everyday hat but this looks a bit busy and I'm conflicted with what to wear with it. 

Any feedback would be appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^

The design is also not to my liking. Although, it does seem to fit you well.

Is it returnable? 

Was the weaving design their mistake of yours? Putting that kind of investment in a straw hat, you should be satisfied with what you get.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Just received these from Carmina:


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

sskim3 said:


> https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/06/21/eb728451eb5bf20bd9bef8edb11d0320.jpg
> 
> So I just got my Cuenca hat from Panama Bob. I thought I was getting an all natural hat but the hat has black straw woven in between.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I wouldn't be happy with that, either. Send Robert an email and tell him somehow you misunderstood what you were getting and would prefer an all-white hat. He should work something out with you.



Tiger said:


> Just received these from Carmina:


Those are stunning.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

So when I ordered, I got two. One for my gf and one for myself. I finally got to see her hat and realized I got two hats marked 58. So both are in my size but the natural feels nicer on my head. 

So the black patterned one will be going back for an exchange. BTW the natural color quality is far superior than the one with the black patterned one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

sskim3, I like the natural one much better. The patterned one...well, I wouldn't wear it. If there were a few stray black bits here and there it might be interesting, but I think you made the right call.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Orgetorix said:


> Those are stunning.


Thank you for your kind words, Orgetorix. You've posted pictures of yourself in so many magnificent ensembles, a pair such as these Carminas would fit perfectly into your closet!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Picked up a nnew tie at the local BB, taking advantage of the savings potential of the present sale event...out the door for $35.83...mot bad, really. The pattern is what intrigued me; navy blue background with what appeared to be miniature Celtic crosses arranged in what I would describe as a pin dot matrix over the surface of the tie...had not seen this pattern before.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

I already posted about them in their own thread, but my new Rancourt boat shoes are nice enough that I thought they should get a mention here as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Not an acquisition but my Orvis 3/2 sack is back from the dry cleaners clean and pressed. They did not screw up the pressing, i.e., they pressed the lapels the way a 3/2 sack's lapels should be pressed. I am pleasantly surprised. 

Also back is my 5-year-old Baracuta, which had never been cleaned. I'm on the road to smelling better.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

Tiny Celtic crosses? I like the sound of that. Might have to stop at the neighborhood BB on the way home.



eagle2250 said:


> Picked up a nnew tie at the local BB, taking advantage of the savings potential of the present sale event...out the door for $35.83...mot bad, really. The pattern is what intrigued me; navy blue background with what appeared to be miniature Celtic crosses arranged in what I would describe as a pin dot matrix over the surface of the tie...had not seen this pattern before.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Gotta love shopping the out of season sales:


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

Good looking boots. Are those the J.Crew Ludlow?



Reuben said:


> Gotta love shopping the out of season sales:


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

my19 said:


> Good looking boots. Are those the J.Crew Ludlow?


Yup, hard to argue with them for $180.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

That explains why they're sold out on the website ...



Reuben said:


> Yup, hard to argue with them for $180.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

my19 said:


> That explains why they're sold out on the website ...


Yup, sold out of everything but my size when I checked, sold out of everything including my size after I ordered so I think I bought the last pair. Made in china, but basically so is Meermin and the construction and materials are as good or better.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Another pair of Loake brogues, but unlike others in my collection, these are suede.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Man, I thought I was doing good to get some AE's finally, but then everyone else shows up in the thread with Carmina's and Loake's lol. Well done, gents :beer:


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Man, I thought I was doing good to get some AE's finally, but then everyone else shows up in the thread with Carmina's and Loake's lol. Well done, gents :beer:


. . . And J.Crew's house label. But these Allen Edmonds are a moderately recent acquisition and fresh back from getting the sides of the outsoles redyed from black to dark brown. Makes a huge difference:



















Sure, I could have done it myself with a couple different grits of sand paper, some brown dye, and a couple hours to kill, but for $3 I'll let the professionals handle it.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben said:


> . . . And J.Crew's house label. But these Allen Edmonds are a moderately recent acquisition and fresh back from getting the sides of the outsoles redyed from black to dark brown. Makes a huge difference:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love those shoes, the brown outsole looks fantastic.

I'd love some blue suede shoes (or dark navy leather, for that matter), but at the moment, I have two other shoe purchases to make first.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

orange fury said:


> I love those shoes, the brown outsole looks fantastic.
> 
> I'd love some blue suede shoes (or dark navy leather, for that matter), but at the moment, I have two other shoe purchases to make first.


Ooor you could justify a pair of dressy navy leather shoes by rotating them with your black captoes. I mean, they'd match a navy suit quite well and navy and charcoal is definitely a classic combination . . .

These, on the other hand, are a $30 impulse buy (as of twenty minutes ago) with much less flexibility and formality:


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

orange fury said:


> Man, I thought I was doing good to get some AE's finally, but then everyone else shows up in the thread with Carmina's and Loake's lol. Well done, gents :beer:


Standards need to be maintained. :biggrin:


----------



## ruvort (Mar 11, 2014)

Reuben said:


> Ooor you could justify a pair of dressy navy leather shoes by rotating them with your black captoes. I mean, they'd match a navy suit quite well and navy and charcoal is definitely a classic combination . . .
> 
> These, on the other hand, are a $30 impulse buy (as of twenty minutes ago) with much less flexibility and formality:


Those are quite interesting. Where did you find them for $30?

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

ruvort said:


> Those are quite interesting. Where did you find them for $30?
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


EBay, of course.


----------



## ruvort (Mar 11, 2014)

Reuben said:


> EBay, of course.


Thank you sir. I wish the bay had interesting shoes in my size. 12D rarely has anything but the standards. I did however snag some great brown/white spectators recently.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicagoboy (Mar 16, 2012)

I just bought a batch of linen shirts (2 blue, 2 white) from Brooks Brothers, and I foolishly only tried the blue on in the store to verify size. I put a white shirt on this morning and noticed that it was quite sheer and that, particularly problematically, my nipples showed through very easily. I'm a pale pink Anglo skin-tone, so I'm not quite as comfortable with this as if I had the toned, bronze look going on. Is this common to all white linen shirts? Or are these Brooks shirts particularly flimsy?


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

chicagoboy said:


> I just bought a batch of linen shirts (2 blue, 2 white) from Brooks Brothers, and I foolishly only tried the blue on in the store to verify size. I put a white shirt on this morning and noticed that it was quite sheer and that, particularly problematically, my nipples showed through very easily. I'm a pale pink Anglo skin-tone, so I'm not quite as comfortable with this as if I had the toned, bronze look going on. Is this common to all white linen shirts? Or are these Brooks shirts particularly flimsy?


I had the exact same experience with my first Irish linen shirt from BB- needless to say I ended up returning it :/


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

chicagoboy said:


> I just bought a batch of linen shirts (2 blue, 2 white) from Brooks Brothers, and I foolishly only tried the blue on in the store to verify size. I put a white shirt on this morning and noticed that it was quite sheer and that, particularly problematically, my nipples showed through very easily. I'm a pale pink Anglo skin-tone, so I'm not quite as comfortable with this as if I had the toned, bronze look going on. Is this common to all white linen shirts? Or are these Brooks shirts particularly flimsy?


Linen shirts tend to be like that IME- I generally wear a v-neck undershirt underneath, it doesn't raise the temp for me all that much.

ive never tried the BB ones, but RL Custom Fit fits me almost perfectly, so I just stick with that


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Ooor you could justify a pair of dressy navy leather shoes by rotating them with your black captoes. I mean, they'd match a navy suit quite well and navy and charcoal is definitely a classic combination . . .


Navy leather shoes will definitely be an acquisition at some point, but right now the two before that will be walnut double monks and brown wingtips.


----------



## chicagoboy (Mar 16, 2012)

Can't do the undershirt thing. Between the extra layer to trap heat and the bad aesthetics of a visible collar and sleeveline, it's not for me. Too Mormon missionary.

I guess I'll just have to exchange them for blue/pink. What a shame.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

White linen will almost always be too sheer. Ecru is a better choice if you refuse a v-neck undershirt.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

chicagoboy said:


> Can't do the undershirt thing. Between the extra layer to trap heat and *the bad aesthetics of a visible collar *and sleeveline, it's not for me. Too Mormon missionary.
> 
> I guess I'll just have to exchange them for blue/pink. What a shame.


that's why I wear deep v-neck undershirts- I can undo the top two buttons without the undershirt showing. I've also never had an issue with sleeve lines.


----------



## ruvort (Mar 11, 2014)

chicagoboy said:


> I just bought a batch of linen shirts (2 blue, 2 white) from Brooks Brothers, and I foolishly only tried the blue on in the store to verify size. I put a white shirt on this morning and noticed that it was quite sheer and that, particularly problematically, my nipples showed through very easily. I'm a pale pink Anglo skin-tone, so I'm not quite as comfortable with this as if I had the toned, bronze look going on. Is this common to all white linen shirts? Or are these Brooks shirts particularly flimsy?





chicagoboy said:


> Can't do the undershirt thing. Between the extra layer to trap heat and the bad aesthetics of a visible collar and sleeveline, it's not for me. Too Mormon missionary.
> 
> I guess I'll just have to exchange them for blue/pink. What a shame.


Are pasties not an option....?

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I just took delivery of a pair of AE Wilberts made up in brown Horween Chromexcel leather in my official new size, 8EEE. Besides being beautiful, this is the fruit of my decision, finally, to walk into a brick and mortar store and be measured by a professional to figure out my real shoe size and try on different options. I'm looking forward to miles and miles of happy walking.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

I seriously can't believe that I got this SAB briefcase for the opening bid. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I won the low bid on a Ralph Lauren 2 piece suit, 2 button to flip, however, it is my size.


----------

